# Artist Wanted~



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 2, 2011)

Can anyone be able to draw me a fursona~?


Spoiler: What I'd Like;




Male Panther
Black fur with purple shade
Silver "emo style" hair-do
Medium height
Wearing cargo pants
Shirtless with a 4-pac (or nothing, but please not fat)
Bright Blue eyes


----------



## Gahars (Nov 2, 2011)

A Black Panther, eh?







Is that good?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 2, 2011)

Made by a friend of mine.


----------



## prowler (Nov 2, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


>


kawaii~~~


----------



## mameks (Nov 2, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Fixed for you pwowly :3


----------



## Rydian (Nov 2, 2011)

Commissioned. X3

Should be done in a few days.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 2, 2011)

Rydian said:


> Commissioned. X3
> 
> Should be done in a few days.



YAY, Love you, you big furvert....


----------



## Gahars (Nov 3, 2011)

Chikaku-chan said:


> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> > Commissioned. X3
> ...



I see the Black Panthers weren't good enough for you. I guess they'll have to represent elsewhere... racist.


----------



## Advi (Nov 3, 2011)

Rydian said:


> Commissioned. X3
> 
> Should be done in a few days.


Stop making me feel poor. ;_;


----------



## Rydian (Nov 3, 2011)

Advi said:


> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> > Commissioned. X3
> ...


Actually I barter with in-game currencies in various MMOs.   Furry artists tend to like to jump from one to another though so I only seem able to get hold of a single artist for a while.

EDIT: She's done.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 4, 2011)

Yay, love it. thanks  

EDIT:
I cannot read the signature, and I want to give credit to her~!!!


----------



## Rydian (Nov 4, 2011)

Aubrey Ferrero.

http://tilsunlightdies.deviantart.com/art/Black-Panther-267151993


----------



## prowler (Nov 4, 2011)

i thought his tail was his dick for a second.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 4, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> i thought his tail was his dick for a second.



lol...he called the c*ck a dick!


----------

